# How do the Y and U do this week?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My predictions are that the Y wins 50-10 and the U continues the streak at 31-34. SDSU has really improved just that much.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The Thursday odds have BYU over New Mexico by 30 and they have Utah over SDSU by 2.5.

I'd like to see the Cougars winning this one in the same fashion as last week's win. It was nice to see some old school BYU football, at least for the first half.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for the BYU game, I'm not so sure they cover that spread. The weather is suppossed to be cold and rainy, which doesn't favor the passing game. I don't know if we'll see deep passes like we did last week, which removes the likely hood for the quick-strike scores. BYU wins going away, but I don't know if they'll win by 4 TDs. 

As for the Utes - I see SDSU putting up 40 points on them. Heck, they put up 35 on TCU last week in Fort Worth, and I believe TCU's defense to be much better than the utes. My thought is if Utah falls behind early by more than one score, then they'll have to press, which will yield more mistakes, and result in a blow-out. If utah can get in front early, or at least never get behind by more than one score, I like them to win the closer game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess teh real question with the Utes is in which quarter is Wynn benched? My guess is 3rd.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Was it Chaser that made an excellent post about Wynn earlier this week about that? Something to the effect of at this point, why put Cain in? The utes aren't getting a BCS game, Cain is done after this year, so why not get more experience for Wynn? The question is - is leaving him in to make more mistakes better or worse than pulling him? I certainly don't know the answer to that as I watch the utes for 3 hours 5-6 times a year on TV.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I guess teh real question with the Utes is in which quarter is Wynn benched? My guess is 3rd.


or another real question is during which quarter will Wynn slide in front of a daunting 170lbs DB to avoid the hit :roll:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wynn reminds me of Max Hall only a little worse. Get pressure on him and he crumbles like a poorly made sand castle. 

I think you will see the U step up big time this week. I see them beating SDSU and maybe by a couple scores. I think last weeks game TCU came off a BIG BLOWOUT WIN against Utah and then had a defensive let down. Utah will make you Ute fams a beliver again. The when they thump BYU all will be well.

As for BYU--they are not doing anything different than Utah did against some very poor teams. They are not really on an upswing. They are not that good. They are going out and beating 1-8 or 2-7 teams convincingly just like Utah did only thing different is they are doing it late in the season so they didn't get over-ranked like Utah early on. Utah and BYU are pretty similar teams. I always give Utah the benefit when playing the Y becasue they seem to get up for it more and sometimes emotions are the factor that secures a win in football.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That said HighNDry, the Cougs have still beat them 3 of the last 4. This just might be the first rivalry game in a very long time, when neither team is ranked. Interesting. And if SDSU beats the utes Saturday, the rivalry game will be two unranked teams, in a battle for 3rd place in the MWC. "Impressive" for two teams that perceive themselves to be so much above the rest of the MWC. :roll:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the Aztecs push the Utes losing streak to 3. I am not trying to slam the Utes, I just think they are still a tad overrated and have lost their confidence, and they will be facing a very good and very hungry SDSU team on the road. The Aztecs have probably the two best receivers in the conference and Lindley has a great arm that is going to take advantage of the Ute's secondary. 

SDSU 38
Utah 24

BYU on the other hand should handle the Lobos as easily as they handled UNLV and CSU, although I dont think the score will be quite as high due to the likely chance of rain and snow. Their scoring slowed down quite a bit in the second half last week in Ft. Collins when it started snowing.

BYU 35
UNM 7


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what to think.... I think the Utes confidence is justifiably at a season low after two beatdowns in a row. If they get down by more than a touchdown, its over. They won't be able to make it back without some huge plays from Shaky on special teams and their passing game actually showing up. Not much will change with their run game or the defense.... they'll stop the run fine, get some long balls thrown against them. They'll really have to show up when they have the ball. I do hope they get back on the horse and ride the emotion of a critical win into next weeks game against the Y. If they don't win this game, then I will think, like some others, that the Utes have just given up and they'll deserve to lose to the Y again.

About BYU, they should handle NM just fine... they'll win by a couple touchdowns at least.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Was it Chaser that made an excellent post about Wynn earlier this week about that? Something to the effect of at this point, why put Cain in? The utes aren't getting a BCS game, Cain is done after this year, so why not get more experience for Wynn? The question is - is leaving him in to make more mistakes better or worse than pulling him? I certainly don't know the answer to that as I watch the utes for 3 hours 5-6 times a year on TV.


The only obvious answer is that you owe something to your seniors, Cain as one of them; to put your best team on the field. I think Wynn can learn something too also watching Cain out there.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, the Cougars covered the spread. I'm a little surprised but the turnovers in the beginning absolutely killed UNM.

My overall feeling is that the Cougars didn't really show up for this game. The offense was pretty impotent for most of the game and the defense didn't have the hussle that it has of late. The effort against this team in red isn't going to work against the next team in red. The Cougars need to step it up for next week. 

But, let's see how game 2 goes.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, the Cougars are going to a bowl game! I'm happy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Hey, the Cougars are going to a bowl game! I'm happy.


And with a win next week it may be the same bowl as the last 5 or 6 years or however long it has been.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> My predictions are that the Y wins 50-10 and the U continues the streak at 31-34. SDSU has really improved just that much.


Not too far off, Aztecs were up 34-31 early in the fourth.

Interesting to see just how much has changed in about 5 weeks. To start the season, all the radio guys could talk about was just how the U D-line was probably the best in the country (now giving up an average of 36 pts over the last 3 games) and how Heaps was the biggest disappointment since fixed blade's honeymoon night. My how things have changed.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet game for the Utes!! I loved the Hail Mary with 3 seconds left in the first half for a 47 yds TOUCHDOWN for the Utes. I also loved the turnovers that the Utes created to win the game. 3 interceptions.

The Utes will destroy BYU this coming Saturday.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The Utes will destroy BYU this coming Saturday.


I'd guess... as usual, that you're the only one that actually truly believes this. I'm not at all sure that Utah will win this game.... but I'll be there pulling for them because to do otherwise would be unthinkable, given that they're playing BYU.  I didn't watch the game but will do so on the MTN replay this afternoon. Didn't watch the BYU game but them beating UNM was expected.... I think they'll be full of confidence coming into RES this weekend and its going to be a lot closer than folks thought when Utah was killing everyone.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Utah was very fortunate (lucky?) to pull that one out. Some poor decision making on the SDSU QB's part and a bad snap to the punter put Utah in a very good position. Utah stole that win. Had it not been for the self-destruction of the SDSU offense, they would have won the game pretty handily. Utah didn't earn it, it was handed to them. That is the way many close games are won every year throughout the ranks. 

As bad as BYU has looked early on in this season, they have looked pretty good in the second half of the year. Granted, the competetion wasn't the same quality as the first half, but it was the same competetion that Utah faced the first half when they were climbing in the polls. Prior to the SDSU game, the only test for Utah came from TCU. I look for the rivaly game to be a close, hard fought game with two very evenly matched teams. On a neutral field, I would give the not to a BYU win because right now their confidence is higher than the Utes and they appear to have finally gotten some chemistry going on the offense. Their defense has been pretty stout most of the season (unlike Utah's). Since the game is at RES, the Utes will have a very slight advantage. Will it be enough to win the game for them? Who knows. That is what makes the rivalry games so fun. It doesn't matter to me who wins the game as long as it is a good game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Utah was very fortunate (lucky?) to pull that one out. Some poor decision making on the SDSU QB's part and a bad snap to the punter put Utah in a very good position. Utah stole that win. Had it not been for the self-destruction of the SDSU offense, they would have won the game pretty handily. Utah didn't earn it, it was handed to them. That is the way many close games are won every year throughout the ranks.
> 
> Hahaha you obviously didn't watch the game. The Utes caught 3 interceptions. They came from behind and won the game, but since you brought it up. BYU/SDSU was a fluke win for BYU. A bad call which favored BYU and SDSU beat themselves in the final minutes. I believe SDSU was playing down to the level of their opponents that day. (BYU)
> 
> ...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> They better look good since they are playing cupcakes right now.


Kind of like going 8-0 playing a similar schedule?


stick_man said:


> Utah was very fortunate (lucky?) to pull that one out.


Exactly! Of course, only those wearing rose colored glasses could possibly believe that the hail mary was not luck. Fortunately luck will wear out in this great sport!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, I have a hard time restraining myself with a couple self righteous BYU fans on this site. :roll: Of course a hail mary pass is lucky, but to say the rest was lucky is ludicrous and shows some people lack of brain cells. BYU is rolling right now and I will give them credit, they are looking very good. Utah is not so much, but I still think they are a better team overall. I think Utah wins, but it is not going to be easy. Utahs weaknesses have been found and have been exploited. You better believe Bronco is going to go right after them. It is funny how about five weeks ago this wasn't even considered a game, now it is going to be a tough one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll hand it to the yootz - they didn't roll over in that game. Down 17 points, I thought they were done. But they manned up and did whatever it took. Was the hail mary lucky? Sure it was. But most teams run a safe running play or take a knee right there. I LOVE that call. And the three pics? The secondary stepped up when they needed to. Good for the utes. And I gotta say that in a rain game like that - both utah and SDSU airing it out like they did was pretty cool. It used to be that in the rain, football became the battle in the trenches - three yards and a cloud of mud. But wow. VERY GOOD comeback by the utes.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think Utah will manhandle the Y this weekend. Here are the reasons: BYU didn't play well against Utah State when the "in" state pressure came knocking. If you think the pressure was high at Utah State, you can bet it will be up several notches in RES. Heaps will get a taste of big time pressure not only from all the hype but from the defense of Utah. Utah (in my opinion) has always placed more emphasis on this rivalry than BYU has. For years it has been the game to make their season, so yes, they get up for it more. Utah is faster athletically and that always gives BYU trouble (look at what TCU did to them). Coach Witt is not afraid to throw in some new plays, tricks, and go for it, when other teams play conservative. Utah's special teams are better than BYUs. 

I'm hoping the Y will hold their own, but I'm predicting that all the frothing at the mouth, beer pouring, name calling, pistol shooting, and antimormon slurs from X members of the church will rattle this young Y team and it's QB.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

"*Boy, I have a hard time restraining myself with a couple self righteous BYU fans on this site*."

I am not sure who exactly this comment was referring to, but because of my statement that I thought Utah was extremely lucky to pull out that win, I will assume at least one finger was pointed at me. Let me explain my comment. I thought the hail mary was a great call and it didn't even figure into my comment. The first 2 INTs were good defense. The bobbled punt that resulted in a block for Utah was lucky for the Utes. SDSU choked on that one. The third pick (I believe it was in the endzone even) was a situation forced because of the blocked punt and a panicking QB. Given the Utes lack of ability to move the ball very well against SDSU, a clean punt would likely have resulted in a field goal attempt by the Utes or a flat-out loss. I don't believe there was sufficient pressure by the Ute defense to force the mishandled snap that resulted in the blocked punt, so I would consider that an unforced error (translates into luck for the defense). IN MY OPINION, that one play (the blocked punt) was the game changer. Anytime a team gives up over 500 yards passing and can still pull out a win requires some luck.

So, I stand by my statement that Utah was lucky to win the game. Of course, BYU was very lucky to win against SDSU as well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> "*Boy, I have a hard time restraining myself with a couple self righteous BYU fans on this site*."
> 
> I am not sure who exactly this comment was referring to, but because of my statement that I thought Utah was extremely lucky to pull out that win, I will assume at least one finger was pointed at me. Let me explain my comment. I thought the hail mary was a great call and it didn't even figure into my comment. The first 2 INTs were good defense. The bobbled punt that resulted in a block for Utah was lucky for the Utes. SDSU choked on that one. The third pick (I believe it was in the endzone even) was a situation forced because of the blocked punt and a panicking QB. Given the Utes lack of ability to move the ball very well against SDSU, a clean punt would likely have resulted in a field goal attempt by the Utes or a flat-out loss. I don't believe there was sufficient pressure by the Ute defense to force the mishandled snap that resulted in the blocked punt, so I would consider that an unforced error (translates into luck for the defense). IN MY OPINION, that one play (the blocked punt) was the game changer. Anytime a team gives up over 500 yards passing and can still pull out a win requires some luck.
> 
> So, I stand by my statement that Utah was lucky to win the game. Of course, BYU was very lucky to win against SDSU as well.


Well then. :^8^: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, so its supposed to be freezin ass cold this Saturday. Because my wife doesn't do cold well, doesn't have snow boots or any other type of really warm winter clothing yet, I will have an extra ticket for this game. Person taking this ticket will be in the Utah crowd, but will have good Utah fans around to make sure that if you're a BYU fan, you don't get harrassed much by some of the folks around us.... Basically, you won't get beer poured on you or any of that crap... if you're a Utah fan and prefer a beer bath, so be it. Just wanted to offer this ticket to fellow football fans who may want to go watch the game in person. I'll be there and we can hit the tailgate lot for some good grub and early games on satellite tv if you'd like... I know thats what I'll be doing. Anyway, if you're interested, let me know... not terrible seats. They're on the northwest corner of the end zone... on the western side of the stadium.... I think its section 17, row 45. Good group of folks and would love to not have to waste this ticket. Kinda need to know by Thursday night if possible so I can give this ticket to one of the other fans in our group if nobody here wants it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice offer RR. I'm already committed to hosting a party at my house with a bunch of friends or I'd take you up on it. Its been a while since I've been pelted with snow balls while singing Cougar Fight Song down at RES. I can personally say I've never had beer poured on me there, but I have been tagged with mostly empty hot-chocolate cups.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Its pretty pitiful that BYU only has 1 win on the road this year against a very crappy CSU team. Woo hoo. Jake Heaps is going to get sacked quite a few times this game. Many Utes players see Max Hall when they're looking at Jake Heaps.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So if they see Max Hall when they see Heaps, I guess that means they see him beating them twice, killing them in overtime and on 4th and 18. Not going to be a good day in uteland if that is what they see. 

As fir BYU, when they see Wynn, they see Wynn.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wynn=lose? I think that's what im reading here.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, a heck of a great game. I don't care which side you're on. Great game. The Cougs put themselves into position to win, and didn't. The blocked field goal by utah was a great play. And Christopher's TD catch? shut the freaking up on that one. That was a great play. When plays needed to happen, the utes made them. And came out on top. Great win for the last of the old time rivalry. Next year is a new chapter. Should be fun. 

Utah Ute Fans - enjoy it. It was a good win and should be enjoyed. Until next year, you've got braggin' rights.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My hat's off to both teams for a fantastic and very sportsman like performance. I hope this year sets the stage for the future of the rivalry games that are very enjoyable. I was proud of our little frosh QB. Even in losing I think he held himself pretty well in a tough venue. Here's to the future baby. Good luck to both teams in their bowl games.--------SS


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> My hat's off to both teams for a fantastic and very sportsman like performance. I hope this year sets the stage for the future of the rivalry games that are very enjoyable. I was proud of our little frosh QB. Even in losing I think he held himself pretty well in a tough venue. Here's to the future baby. Good luck to both teams in their bowl games.--------SS


I agree... it was pretty sportsmanlike on both sides. There was even some good natured heckling going on where we were sitting but I'm almost positive all beer was consumed at the tailgate lot and didn't see any make it onto any Y fans. Hell of a game.... Heaps did just about all he could do to put the Y in position to win that game. If not for the great play by Burton, the Y would have sent the U off with heads hanging. Hell, we were pretty bummed most of the game anyway. :? I did run on the field after the game.... wasn't going to and tons of other folks were already on the field when my buddy was like, "What the hell, lets go try and get on tv". So we did..... Word is from one of his friends, we got on at least two interviews. :lol: Anyway, it was a great time, other than it was freezin cold. My U friends said it was one of the coldest Utah games they'd ever been to. Congrats to the U... nice win. Congrats to the Y, it looks like you guys will be ok with the team you've got.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> My hat's off to both teams for a fantastic and very sportsman like performance.


The only thing I noticed was a punk Ute player going after Payne as he is walking off of the field, a U coach had to put himself between the two as if Payne had said a word. I was surprised to see so few flags.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > My hat's off to both teams for a fantastic and very sportsman like performance.
> ...


I saw that also and was upset at that also. No need for that. Great game, I believe BYU won that game in most categories. BYU's defense is what surprised me. Also now we know why Wynn is the starting quarterback and not Cain. Cain sucked it up even more than Wynn. Now as far as Heaps, I am not buying the best quarterback to ever come out of BYU yet, but he is going to be good. He didn't look like a freshman. BYU will have many good years with him as their quarterback. Great game!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats to the Ute fans. I thought BYU gave that one away, but give credit to Utah for making plays when it really mattered. I also thought the play calling of Anae really hurt BYU. Heaps was on a roll in that final drive but once they got within FG range Anae just wanted to run out the clock and attempt the FG. I understand not wanting to risk the INT but Heaps was throwing the ball really well and they should have at least tried to get in the end zone before falling back on the FG. Also, the decision to go for it on 4th and 1 at the 10 yard line, with a play action pass attempt no less, was downright dumb. Those 3 points would have come in real handy, and that stop really energized the Utes. That is where the momentum seemed to swing in favor of Utah, and BYU started making stupid mental mistakes. When coaches make dumb decisions that is going to filter down to the players as well. As far as the Bradley fumble - it did look like his knee was down before the ball got ripped out, but you cant blame the outcome of the game on one blown call when BYU turned the ball over two other times in the 4th quarter, and then let a Ute player rush off the edge untouched to block the game winning kick. BYU choked, plain and simple.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wouldn't say BYU choked. I would say Utah choked more than BYU if you look at the overall season. Utah was ranked as high as 5. Choking on the last 4 games of the year is what I saw out of the Utes. 2 losses and 2 squeeky wins. BYU should be just fine. For a team, coaches and administration that places football 5 on the list of important things in life, they came out just fine. A great play at the end of the game gave a very over-ranked team a victory by one point. It's a win so it squares up the Bronco and Whit MWC games to 3 wins each. Can't get much closer than that. I will miss the old rivalry. The "new" rivalry will not be near as fun. No conference championship to play for. I liked the fact that over the last 30 or so years it was Utah trying to ruin BYUs season and keep them from yet another WAC or MWC championship, or both of them playing the last game for the championship. Those days are gone.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I think it'll still be just as fun. You can't undo years of hatred just by leaving the conference. As long as the game is still played, we'll still hate the Y just as much as usual and they'll still despise us for our lack of righteousness but now it'll actually reveal what the rivalry was all about the whole time anyway since all the other conditions are stripped away. :twisted:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Eventually, I fear the rivalry will go the way of Utah-Utah State or BYU-Utah State. Both of those were at one time as big as this thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In re-watching the game I learned the following:
-Heaps was better than I remembered
-Wynn was worse than I remembered, he looked terrible
-The replay with Mahina's catch on the sideline, the review that the Utes have complained about was absolutely the correct call, certainly not conclusive evidence to overturn.
-The U's d line is very over rated-they had to rush 7 to get the first sack.
-Y's D was just amazing at getting a little bit of pressure with only 2-3 man rushes that created the pics by dropping so many, amazing that Rich did not pick off that pass just before the U's first score
-The 4th and 1 call-STUPID! The U had not yet even been within 30 yards of the goal line at that point.
-Awfully clean game as it should be this late in the season, but great discipline by both teams!
-Cain should have had a lot of running yards, but seemed too determined to force the passes that resulted in 2 pics and almost a 3rd.
-Thank goodness no more football on the Mtn, they are horrible, I loved how they tried to hide the down and distance and just show it for a split second way before the snap.
-Burton being snubbed from all conference seems odd!
-The review of the fumble/not fumble just perplexes me, I am dying to know what the conversation was in that review booth. Especially since they took so long in reviewing it. 
-the Y seems to have a lot of optimism going forward with so many good young players and only two big timers leaving this year.
-The punt deflection was certainly a fluke, THE bad call a major fluke, but the blocked FG looked like something that was very well prepared for, practiced and a great athlete placed in a great spot!


----------

